# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Mist King Installation and Evaluation

## Don

*Note:* The following is the beginning to a series of posts I will be adding to as I install the new Mist King misting system I was so lucky to win here on the forum.

Since I do not have a tank in place and do not want to change the current system on my _Dendrobates leucomelas_ viv, it will take some time to actually complete this project.
_Feel free to post comments and questions_




*Mist King Installation and Evaluation*_The following will provide you with simple step by step instructions for installing a Mist King© Basic misting system._
By Don Lisk April 9th, 2011



*Overview*

The Mist King Basic system is intended to provide you with a reliable and expandable misting system.Basic unit will run one vivarium with multiple misting options including frequency and duration of mist.Additional nozzles, ball check valves, and so on can be added to the basic system to operate on many tanks at one time.

*Box Includes*

Diaphragm pump with a 24V DC adapter1/4" connectors on the pump1 Value misting nozzlesReservoir bulkhead with o-ring and plug15 feet of 1/4" black opaque tubingDigital Seconds Timer with instructions
_*reference: MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd_





Packaging is a basic brown cardboard box that is well packed and ships with little chance of travel damage.It is recommended to inventory all pieces prior to beginning installation.No instructions are included and customer is referred to the Mist King website for PDF instructions.



*Needed Materials*

Power Drill3/4 Inch Spade Drill Bit or EquivalentAdjustable WrenchContainer - IE: BucketWater
*Container Selection*


For this installation I selected a basic 5 gallon bucket.Not the most aesthetically pleasing, but the container can be hidden in a cabinet or set into something more eye pleasing; such as a wicker laundry basket, wooden box, or placed behind something such as a plant.


*Step One – Bulkhead Coupling*

The bulkhead coupling is a small link that allows the water to flow through the side of the bucket.Installation should be one inch above the bottom of the bucket.Lower installation has greater chance of allowing debris to get to the pump if something falls into the container.




At this point you will drill a ¾ inch hole into the container with the spade drill bit. _Standard bits can also be used._Ensure o-ring is installed on the coupling and put it into the hole from inside the container.



Once it initially goes in, you will have to screw it through the hole until the o-ring meets the container side. This does take some force. _I had to enlarge the hole slightly by spinning a knife blade lightly around the hole a few times._Next place the coupling nut on the coupling from the outside of the container and tighten it.Only tighten it to the point where you see the o-ring on the inside of the container compress slightly.Now turn the coupling nut slightly tighter but don't over-tighten or completely crush the o-ring.



*Next we must test the seal.*


*Coupling Seal Testing*

To test the seal of the new coupling you have installed, you will need to have some ¼ inch hose on hand.  I cut one six inch piece from the supplied hose for testing.Insert the hose into the coupling on the outside of the container.Push it in firmly until it stops.Tape the non-connected end of the hose to the container above the coupling.Add water to just above the coupling and allow to sit for 30 minutes.If the coupling leaks, tighten the coupling nut a little more.If the coupling continues to leak, drain bucket and loosen the coupling.  Reinstall it ensuring the o-ring is seated on the coupling correctly and test again.



*Conclusion – Step One*

Fairly simple to completeIf you oversize the hole, either the container needs to be replaced, or you will have to silicone the coupling in and test after the silicone dries.Approximate time to complete was 40 minutes including the 30 minutes of testing.


_References:
Mist King Bulkhead Coupling Installation Manual
Mist King Website MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd_

----------


## Don

*The coupling installation is only a few minute job.  Drill a hole, slide coupling in, tighten and test.
To obtain a copy of the above instructions in PDF format..... CLICK HERE
*
*The next step will be adding the misting nozzles to the vivarium.*

Location with a single nozzle is going to be tricky on a longer, lower vivarium such as a 20 Long that is set up horizontally.  
Taller enclosures will make location selection easier since you can aim down into the enclosure.

Aiming the nozzles from the front of the top (or sides) towards the back will lessen the amount of mist that would cover the front glass.

_For my vivarium, I will add in an second nozzle to give better mist coverage._ 

*Now for my questions to some build experts*

 What drill bit is best used for drilling a hole into glass tops? Would you put the nozzles in by connecting inline to each other or parallel the hoses off a splitter (IE: "T")?  And why?

----------


## clownonfire

Don, you're amazing. Read the whole thing this morning, and I will use this once I get the frog room and make sense of all the vivs.

----------


## Don

Thanks Eric.
Should be interesting and I can't wait to pick up another tank to get started.  Selecting the tank is tough, 20 high or 20 long.  Guess that depends on the frog choice :-)

----------


## bshmerlie

Glad you're having fun with it Don.   Im happy that you're putting it to good use. Are you going to be able to hook up more than one tank?

----------


## Don

> Glad you're having fun with it Don.   Im happy that you're putting it to good use. Are you going to be able to hook up more than one tank?



Thanks Cheri,
   Sure, it can easily do three tanks with the supplied nozzles if one nozzle per tank.... three verticals would be perfect for this.
   I may do a 20 high vertical and if all goes well, blend it into my present viv running two nozzles.  Its a tough decision since the current dart viv is running so perfectly.

----------


## bshmerlie

I wouldn't mess with the one already set up.  Just add it to more tanks as you expand and kick your wife out of the bedroom.

----------


## Don

Shes already looking at the spare junk room to see where she can fit a cot.

Right now I am trying to figure out how to fit a set of T5 bulbs into covering the two different tree frog tanks.
Its just not working.

----------


## Michael

> *The coupling installation is only a few minute job. Drill a hole, slide coupling in, tighten and test.*
> _To obtain a copy of the above instructions in PDF format..... CLICK HERE_
> 
> *The next step will be adding the misting nozzles to the vivarium.* 
> 
> Location with a single nozzle is going to be tricky on a longer, lower vivarium such as a 20 Long that is set up horizontally. 
> Taller enclosures will make location selection easier since you can aim down into the enclosure.
> 
> Aiming the nozzles from the front of the top (or sides) towards the back will lessen the amount of mist that would cover the front glass.
> ...


Don,

You want to use a diamond drill bit. The only local place I have found them are at Lowes. Otherwise you can find them on the internet. 

I would connect each tank's nozzles inline and use a manifold for multiple tanks.

The manifold should give equal pressure to all lines where if you just ran one line for all tanks you would have less pressure at the far nozzles.  For the nozzles in one tank I think you could probably do 3 or 4 no problem off one line.

----------


## Don

> Don,
> 
> You want to use a diamond drill bit. The only local place I have found them are at Lowes. Otherwise you can find them on the internet. 
> 
> I would connect each tank's nozzles inline and use a manifold for multiple tanks.
> 
> The manifold should give equal pressure to all lines where if you just ran one line for all tanks you would have less pressure at the far nozzles.  For the nozzles in one tank I think you could probably do 3 or 4 no problem off one line.



Thanks Mike
The Ultimate system has a no drip piece which I haven't read up on yet but it has you run the nozzles in series and then back to the main line just before the pump.  It connects to the power supply also so I wonder if this is what assists in keeping the pressure up.

I'll check out Lowes for the size bit I will need.  Comfortable drilling plexiglass but never drilled through glass.

----------


## mdtalley22

I actually set up mistking today!  I know I am a relatively new member and have only posted a few times but I read just about every post...I was going to get the monsoon but everywhere was out so I just decided to go ahead and get a mistking. It's installation was pretty easy and I got the basics package with the no drip thing-a-ma-jig. The only problem was the basic package only comes with one nozzle and they didn't include the required head to route it back to the no drip thing, but I haven't had a chance to email them about it yet. But I set it up so far with out it and it has worked great! I have a planted terrarium that is going to be for some clown tree frogs that are arriving after I get back from spring break. I am going to order a second nozzle since I have a carnivorous plant tank next to my frog tank....

----------


## Don

Hi Mike,  did you buy the Plus add on or just the no-drip valve?
A "T" connector would allow for the routing of a line back to the no-drip valve and the plus add on package should have that.

The Plus add on should also have some "T" connectors on each nozzle where I see the basic system doesn't have extra connectors.

I can't wait to finish setting this one up.

----------


## Michael

> Thanks Mike
> The Ultimate system has a no drip piece which I haven't read up on yet but it has you run the nozzles in series and then back to the main line just before the pump. It connects to the power supply also so I wonder if this is what assists in keeping the pressure up.
> 
> I'll check out Lowes for the size bit I will need. Comfortable drilling plexiglass but never drilled through glass.


Do some research on the web on drilling glass.  One place I lurk is reefcentral.com.  It is a saltwater website that has tons of information.  

One way to drill glass you build a dam around the location you want to drill.  Fill it with water and then with the drill lightly press the bit onto the glass.  Just let the bit drill through the hole and keep the bit and glass covered with water.  Also place a towel below the hole to catch the glass as it falls.  I would cover the towel with something disposable so you just throw the whole thing away.

----------


## mdtalley22

Right a t connector...I only got the zip drip and not the plus pack...oh well! I will probably just get an extra connector when I order another nozzle. Tho the system has been working well so far just being setup with the one nozzle

----------


## Brit

GREAT thread Don, thanks for posting this, we all may be needing it in the future. XD And great pictures by the way, very clear and nice looking presentation.

----------


## Don

_Being that it was such a nice sunny day here, the family was off to see Cinderellea, and I had lots of free time on my hand, I had to play with the new Mist King system.
_

The above instruction were pretty much the only obsticle to putting the system together and in use for me since I decided to just remove the Exo-Terra Monsoon and leave the already installed nozzles to use with the Mist King.

1.  I compared the nozzles and they were very similar at the nozzle end.  
The Monsoon is more plug and play with suction cups to hold the nozzle in place.The Mist King nozzles must be installed through the a piece of glass or screen to hold the nozzle in place.  Thus, drilling is required.

2.  To install the system once your bucket is prepared:
Simply connect your bucket to the pump.Then your pump to the nozzle.Connect your timer to the pump.Then plug the timer in.  Thats it.

*I set the timer to run similar to how I setup the Monsoon, 15 second durations and 4 times a day.*

3. Timer:
The Monsoon is not a percise setting as you select time intervals such as every 6, 8, 12 hours.  You then select the amount of time you want it to spray for example, 16, 30, up to 120 seconds.  If you can setup a digital alarm clock, you can easily set up the time here.The Mist King on the other hand allows for up to 8 preset time to run, and each time can be set to spray for a different duration.
*I select 7am, 12 noon, 6pm, and 10pm.  Each setting I set for a 15 second run time.*

*I first cycle did not run at 12 noon and after reviewing the manual found the the timer will keep time but not run a cycle until the internal battery is charge for two hours.*

4.  Mist King's First Cycle:
At 6pm the timer set off the system flawlessly.The spray from the nozzle was much more of a high preasure finer mist.The spray lasted the full 15 seconds and was very impressive compared to the Monsoon.

_To compare the two system I would have to say that the Monsoon is a good reliable misting system.  Does the job but does have its limitations.  These limitations would be number of nozzles to supply would be probably no more than 4 since the preasure wouldn't be enough to really supply 6 or more.
The Monsoon can also be noisy if the top vibrates while sitting on the plastic tank.  I almost did not hear the Mist King start up until I heard the mist itself._


*Conclusion:*
MonsoonEasy setupCan easily supply a 3 to 4 nozzlesSimple to programWill keep you viv happy or 3 to 4 vivs happy is each is using single nozzles.

*Mist King:*
More complicated installationMore powerful pump.Can easily supply a pile of nozzlesGlass or screen drilling requiredQuieter than the Monsoon.Will keep plenty of vivs happy

_I hope this will help you in your decision to purchase either of these systems._

----------


## Don

Cheri, thank you so much for your generosity and all you do for this forum.

----------


## clownonfire

That is good to know, Don. I have to say I am really happy with the Monsoon. I am only using 2 nozzles in one tank, and wasn't sure if I would be able to connect two more nozzles in another tank.... I am thinking about adding two for the Atelopus tank. But I'm afraid of the loss of pressure.

The Mist King seems ideal when you have many vivs to keep humid. Because of it's more complex installation, I might just invite you over to give me a hand if I ever go there... I'll then invite you to Schwartz's, the best smoked meat in town.  :Smile:

----------


## Don

> That is good to know, Don. I have to say I am really happy with the Monsoon. I am only using 2 nozzles in one tank, and wasn't sure if I would be able to connect two more nozzles in another tank.... I am thinking about adding two for the Atelopus tank. But I'm afraid of the loss of pressure.
> 
> The Mist King seems ideal when you have many vivs to keep humid. Because of it's more complex installation, I might just invite you over to give me a hand if I ever go there... I'll then invite you to Schwartz's, the best smoked meat in town.


If I jump the border I may have to stay there a while.
      Tough jumping back once they are watching for you  :Wink: 

I don't think you will have a problem with four nozzles Eric.  The Monsoon is definitely powerful enough for that.  The Mist King, on the other hand, pumps the water hard enough to smack the hose off my wall and make a pretty loud thumping noise if I don't secure the hose.

----------


## Don

The following are two examples of how the Mist King can be set up for multiple tanks.
The first example uses "T" sections in the line and the supply line will return to a valve that connects to the power source on the pump to cycle water back to the pump and reduce the chance of water dripping from the nozzles after running.

The second example is more basic and connects each nozzle in a series and ends at the last nozzle.  Note that all nozzles except the last one would have a T section built into the nozzle or supply line and the last nozzle becomes the end of the supply line.
Nozzle of both types and T sections are available from Mist King directly or suppliers such as Josh's Frogs.

----------


## Michael

Don,

Very nice work on putting this together.  Now I want to see your real setup with all this stuff attached.   :EEK!:

----------


## Don

> Don,
> 
> Very nice work on putting this together.  Now I want to see your real setup with all this stuff attached.


Thanks Mike.  I will as soon as I get that drill bit to drill the glass top.  I'll also do some more diagrams of other ways to route to multiple tanks.

I'm using the Monsoon nozzles right now since I am either going to drill that top or make a larger screen section for the top and put the nozzles through that.

----------


## Marty

Nice write up.  If you need any info, let me know.

I noticed on the first page, you say that the hole in the reservoir should be drilled with a 3/4" bit.  That's for the advanced 3/8" tubing bulkhead, the bulkhead you have pictured is the smaller (Value Bulkhead) for 1/4" tubing.

For the Value bulkhead, I recommend drilling with a 9/16" bit.  The hole will be slightly undersized and you'll need a bit of force to jam the bulkhead in.  Given that most of the people drill in plastic, then that's not too difficult.  Once it's in, it will sit nice and very tight.  You could also get away with 5/8" bit and if you're installing into something hard (glass, metal, etc) I recommend 5/8" since it will be harder to jam the bulkhead in.

Here's a PDF for your reference.

Marty

----------


## clownonfire

Marty,

Thank you for the precisions.

Don, I think I will change my Monsoon units to the Mist King. For new readers, some of us on this board had written our experiences with the Monsoon. We all experienced similar issues with the units, most related with quality control: defective nozzles, off timers, ect.

I personally had a great customer experience with Hagen when it was time to replace the defective nozzle. But this weekend, timers on my units started being off. Both tops were filled with water (Don, have you checked yours lately?) and one of the Monsoon now mists each minute, no matter what setting I put it on. And the other one, more erratically.  

I agree with Don that the Monsoon looks great and may seem practical and more user friendly than the Mist King on first view. But at this point here I think I am going to go towards quality and efficiency. That is of course, when budget will allow. And when I do so, I'll write up my own review on the Mist King.

Eric

----------


## Marty

Eric, yet the Monsoon is very pretty, but I think MistKing is even prettier when you tuck it away and never look at it.  Ha Ha

----------


## Don

I parked the Monsoon once the Mist King was set up.  I runs flawlessly and once I mounted down the hoses its super quiet.

Since it has so much preasure, the hoses will slap around, but thats what you get when you get real preasure heading to the nozzles.

Marty,  Thanks for the clarifications on the drill bit sizes.
I'll probably be trying out the premium nozzles later on but with how good the system is working, I might hold off and enjoy the viv for a bit.

----------


## bshmerlie

With every system there are some glitches.  I just set up my Mist King this weekend and one of my T connectors is leaking and floods the tank. Don is trying to get me a new one before Thursday before I go to frog day. Thanks Don.  Wouldn't it be funny if I came home and the house was flooded? :Big Grin:  Yikes!

----------


## Marty

Cheri, can you email me a picture of the faulty connector ? Take a flash light and look inside.  See if the o-ring is sitting in properly.  Sometimes it can get dislodged.  Send a pic to marty[at ]mistking{ dot}com

Don, the premium nozzle will be a bit higher end, but the mist will be identical.

----------


## Don

> With every system there are some glitches. I just set up my Mist King this weekend and one of my T connectors is leaking and floods the tank. Don is trying to get me a new one before Thursday before I go to frog day. Thanks Don. Wouldn't it be funny if I came home and the house was flooded? Yikes!


 
I had this happen and was laying on the floor getting to watch the whole thing play out.

Was filling an extra large garbage can for mixing up some salt water for the reef tank when while in my livingroom, my back went out and as I lay there on the floor not able to move, got to watch my kitchen fill, then the livingroom and eventually go out the open front door.

Only took about 30 minutes to eventually get myself up and make it to the hose shutoff.  Luckily it was a nice sunny day, so the carpet was taken outside by some neighbors and they gave me some help cleaning up.    My dog at the time enjoyed the mini tubby we had and I was pretty relieved I didn't get to add the salt before the flooding started.

----------


## bshmerlie

> Cheri, can you email me a picture of the faulty connector ? Take a flash light and look inside. See if the o-ring is sitting in properly. Sometimes it can get dislodged. Send a pic to marty[at ]mistking{ dot}com
> 
> Don, the premium nozzle will be a bit higher end, but the mist will be identical.


I will do that when I get home tonight.  Right now I have it over my clown tank which has a screen lid so it floods into that tank.  It is only on one end of the T so I guess it could be an O ring.  Is there a way to fix it if it is the O ring?

----------


## mdtalley22

You know I have had my mistking for about a month or so, and I couldn't be happier with it. I have 2 nozzles in my clown tank and it has been working great! I only have a screen top so installing the nozzles was pretty easy...

----------


## Don

I like all the optional nozzles available in the premium series of nozzles.  So many setup choices/options.  The dual nozzle off a single line in would work well for so many setups.

----------


## bshmerlie

> I like all the optional nozzles available in the premium series of nozzles.  So many setup choices/options.  The dual nozzle off a single line in would work well for so many setups.


I have one dual nozzle in a horizontal 20 long it works well. And its cheaper than buying two individual heads.

----------


## Don

> I have one dual nozzle in a horizontal 20 long it works well. And its cheaper than buying two individual heads.


Cheri, do you have it center tank?  How does it look?  I thought about this over and over and I would hate to have something distract from the view on my darts 20 long.

----------


## bshmerlie

> Cheri, do you have it center tank?  How does it look?  I thought about this over and over and I would hate to have something distract from the view on my darts 20 long.


Well here's what I did...I have five baby Azureus in the twenty long.  So I have a large brown rock structure in the middle and all the plants on the sides.  The dual head is mounted overtop the rock and sprays the plants to the left and right of it. The rock is dark and kind of blends in with the misters is the middle. It doesn't seem any more distracting then the ones off to the side because your eyes focus to the plants to the left and right. It actually works.  I will post a picture in the morning.  I was worried the Azureus would become territorial as they get older so I was trying to make spaces where they couldn't see each other....thus the rock in the middle.

----------


## clownonfire

I will soon replace my Monsoons with Mist King. I called Hagen angry yesterday, and they are sending me a free replacement unit. But that still leaves me with a second one that works with a few quirks. Fortunately, one of its problems became a solution for the Atelopus spumarius tank.

These little fellows need ponds with fresh and clean water. Therefore I managed to build two ponds at the extremities of the tank, made of rocks and a small water bowls, placed right underneath the nozzles. Now as the nozzles drip after each misting, whatever is left in the nozzle drips in the pond. And there's enough of it to recycle the water. When it fills the bowl up, the extra water drips in the substrate to the drainage layer, where it will either evaporate or be siphoned when i do maintenance on my tanks.

It's still no Mist King, but at least they can still be used.

----------


## Don

I am guessing Hagen did not do long term testing with the Monsoons.  I should hook mine back up and see how it functions just spraying the 12x12 I build a while back.

It was working fine, never perfect with the timers consistancy but it keep the dart viv going well.  
Eric, at least they are supplying something but just wonder how long it will operate until its having issues again.

----------


## bshmerlie

Here's a couple of shots with the dual nozzle head in the middle of the 20 long tank.  It is against a dark background and is not really distracting.  I personally don't thinks its that big a deal.  But it would depend on the color of the background.

----------


## clownonfire

I am with you on that, Don. 100%. I know the new unit will end up showing another issue soon enough. But  I won't wait. Mist King is on my list.

----------


## dtfleming

ON drilling glass. I have drilled several tanks, mostly for Saltwater. Keep the bit cool. plumbers putty to form a circle around the hole you want to drill, fill with water to keep the bit cool. Make sure to have some padding under the hole for when the glass pieces falls out. Keep your drill on a low torque setting and nice even drill speed. Start the hole on an angle and as it starts to make a groove, straight the drill to 90 deg angle. DO NOT push down on the drill, let the bit do the work. You can stop to make sure it is drilling fine and to add more water if need. 

Look up some videos on drilling glass tanks to see what I mean.

----------


## Don

> ON drilling glass. I have drilled several tanks, mostly for Saltwater. Keep the bit cool. plumbers putty to form a circle around the hole you want to drill, fill with water to keep the bit cool. Make sure to have some padding under the hole for when the glass pieces falls out. Keep your drill on a low torque setting and nice even drill speed. Start the hole on an angle and as it starts to make a groove, straight the drill to 90 deg angle. DO NOT push down on the drill, let the bit do the work. You can stop to make sure it is drilling fine and to add more water if need. 
> 
> Look up some videos on drilling glass tanks to see what I mean.


Thanks Don.  This information was just what I needed.

----------


## dtfleming

glass-holes.com or youtube for videos

----------


## J Teezy

did you buy your bits from glass-holes?  Thinking about getting a couple drill bits from there

----------


## Jason22

Hi im in new zealand and we don't have any of this. but am looking to buy some in maybe. 
Was just wondering if the misters come in 1/4 and 3/8in, and is there any benefit to having one over the other. may be looking at using up to 20 misters and was wondering if the 1/4 tubing would be able to supply enough water to all misters

Thanks Jason

----------


## Don

Hi Jason, Yes I believe the 1/4 inch tubing would be enough but yo can check with Mist King and I'm sure they will have a more detailed reply.

----------


## J Teezy

DonLisk did you ever drill your 5/8" holes for the mistking nozzles?  If so, how'd it go?  Where did you get the bit?  I'm going to need to do it as well

----------


## sithlord

> Don,
> 
> You want to use a diamond drill bit. The only local place I have found them are at Lowes. Otherwise you can find them on the internet. 
> 
> I would connect each tank's nozzles inline and use a manifold for multiple tanks.
> 
> The manifold should give equal pressure to all lines where if you just ran one line for all tanks you would have less pressure at the far nozzles.  For the nozzles in one tank I think you could probably do 3 or 4 no problem off one line.


Hi there, what size diamond drill bit to drill holes on a glass top??

----------

